# Felfela restaurant, Hurghada



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

In July, I was shocked to see this famous retaurant all closed up. Has it re opened?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

No, not that I know of, it is closed for some time now. (maybe even two years or more)


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

That was my favourite restaurant.....
Food was good, with a fantastic view of the sea!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Still closed, no sign of re opening.


----------

